# Store is finally open again



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2011)

We're back up and running with normal business hours again...
1501 Main St. #105
Venice, CA 90291

Mon-Fri 11am-6pm
Sat. Noon-5pm
CLOSED Sunday


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news, Jon.

Rick


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Ichi (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you accept credit cards?


----------



## JeffS (Jul 7, 2011)

He has been able to process my cards without a problem. I refuse to sign up for another paypal account so I have phoned in my orders and he runs them without a problem. That and it gives me an excuse to talk with Jon about what I am looking at before I pull the trigger. Always worth the extra time in my opinion even if I sometimes feel bad for taking some of Jon's time.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2011)

Ichi said:


> Do you accept credit cards?


Indeed we do... credit cards, cash, and pay pal

Sorry... no checks

I must admit, at times i've thought of allowing barter


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 7, 2011)

Barter is the best form of business transaction. No middle man, and everyone involved saves money.


----------



## l r harner (Jul 7, 2011)

im still thinkniign a really hard abut the 20k and 4and maybe the 8-10 range tones as they jsut had great feel


----------



## JBroida (Jul 7, 2011)

i'm still trying to get everything figured out with the 8k stones... i do love those though... hopefully i can get them made the way i want them


----------



## bishamon (Jul 8, 2011)

I need to get out there at some point.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 8, 2011)

yes you do


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 8, 2011)

You should set up a 24-hour webcam pointed at your stone table so we can 'virtually' be at your store -- even at night 

k.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 8, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> You should set up a 24-hour webcam pointed at your stone table so we can 'virtually' be at your store -- even at night
> 
> k.



Besides that, if you were ever broken into we could catch Tinh slipping out with the goods. :lol2:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 8, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> You should set up a 24-hour webcam pointed at your stone table so we can 'virtually' be at your store -- even at night
> 
> k.



i have that... 3 of them in fact... they are my security against you nuts 

I was thinking to do a live video tour one day... anyone interested?


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 8, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ... I was thinking to do a live video tour one day... anyone interested?



That would be cool.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I was just looking into flights to Germany over Christmas, and I am thinking about taking the one with a 10h layover in LA... We'll see.

Definitely interested in a virtual tour.

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright... i'll see what i can put together


----------



## bishamon (Jul 8, 2011)

It looks like you have some of your in-laws pottery for sale?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 9, 2011)

indeed


----------



## bishamon (Jul 9, 2011)

But I thought he wouldn't sell to people because they didn't know enough about pottery, lol.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 9, 2011)

it wasnt the easiest to get him to agree to it... we started by convincing my mother-in-law


----------



## echerub (Jul 9, 2011)

Any way those of us who can only visit electronically can see what potteryware (is that a word?) is available?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 9, 2011)

sadly, for the time being, we will not be selling any of the pottery online or through the mail... it will only be in store. However, i'd be happy to take some pictures and send them to you. Let me know if you'd like that.


----------



## geezr (Jul 10, 2011)

JBroida said:


> it wasnt the easiest to get him to agree to it... we started by convincing my mother-in-law



Hi Jon - your store pics look like an art shop that has kitchen knifes - :beer:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2011)

thats what we were going for... we even have tea for customers that stop by


----------



## rockbox (Jul 11, 2011)

Too bad my layover in LA is so late in the evening two Saturdays from now or I would come on by the store.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2011)

how long are you going to be here for?


----------



## rockbox (Jul 11, 2011)

I think like 5 hours


----------

